

GearD: The Intersection of PaaS, Docker and Project Atomic - LaSombra
https://www.openshift.com/blogs/geard-the-intersection-of-paas-docker-and-project-atomic

======
gabrtv
Always happy to see shifts toward lighter-weight operating systems. Sadly this
technology seems too tied to Red Hat to be of wider use to those of us
building platforms.

IMHO CoreOS provides much better primitives for building platforms including
systemd, etcd and (most importantly) fleet for scheduling. Are we expected to
use OpenShift Broker for all container orchestration? Seems like a deal
breaker for anyone not already in Red Hat's orbit.

------
nodata
Red Hat: please produce tl;dr versions of your pages, you're producing a lot
of new stuff, but all these names and all this text is too much.

